# I just had my first alcoholic drink and didn't like it and I'm proud of it!!



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to always have an excuse for not drinking but now I actually have a reason for not wanting to drink. I just drank for the first time and it made me nearly faint and I was out for nearly 30 minutes. One of my best friends on the trip (I am in Berlin currently) came to talk to me and told me that the same thing happened to her and her boyfriend when they drank for the first time (neither of which are drinkers now). 

She assured me I wasn't drunk... after only having a few sips I became very dizzy, disoriented, and I almost fainted. But I'm ok now. And I was obsessing over drinking for a really long time and feeling bad about myself for not having drunk before, but, now I feel good about it, and I'm glad I have been able to appreciate all the other things that I do that are not in need of alcohol to have fun.

If you can tolerate alcohol and have fun with it... that's OK with me, but, I'm not going to do the same. I was on a Jan Term trip and I was obsessing about wanting my first drink, but, now that I've had it and it's not that good anymore, nor do I particularly care for it that much. 

It's opened the door to more of a self-acceptance of who I am and realizing I can be myself and there is nothing wrong with me... other people have their own ways of cooling off and winding down and so do I. It's a good thing


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

That's a good thing. Nothing good comes from alcohol so don't be ashamed of it.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Good for you for being able to have fun without the need to drink alcohol  Just a drink every now and then is fine with me, but never have been drunk. It's great when we are able to just be ourselves and not drink just to go with the flow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anti depressant said:


> I used to always have an excuse for not drinking but now I actually have a reason for not wanting to drink. I just drank for the first time and it made me nearly faint and I was out for nearly 30 minutes. One of my best friends on the trip (I am in Berlin currently) came to talk to me and told me that the same thing happened to her and her boyfriend when they drank for the first time (neither of which are drinkers now).
> 
> She assured me I wasn't drunk... after only having a few sips I became very dizzy, disoriented, and I almost fainted. But I'm ok now. And I was obsessing over drinking for a really long time and feeling bad about myself for not having drunk before, but, now I feel good about it, and I'm glad I have been able to appreciate all the other things that I do that are not in need of alcohol to have fun.
> 
> ...


I think the fainting was due to lack of oxygen or something, not the alcohol. I don't think I really had my first drink until I was like 23. I have never been drunk before - only buzzed once and I had to drive 25mi/40km home that night. I have never been anywhere near that since.

I have a drink maybe once a year. It doesn't mix well with meds anyway.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

lol...I think there might have been a little something more than just alcohol in that drink.


----------



## won (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm not a fan of alcohol, either. It tastes bad and nothing really good comes out of it.
I'm glad you can have fun without it!


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

I think I'd go insane without beer especially with the 40 degree days we've been having in this part of the world lately. I rarely drink in winter though. If you can go through life with no alcohol then you'll certainly be healthier so good for you


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

Nicely done! I, too, am trying to abstain from drinking. I had a sip of my dad's beer when I was 12 or something and haven't touched alcohol since. I've watched some of my friends black out/puke and it never looked fun to me, which is another reason I don't drink. I'm mainly a designated driver, which does get annoying. At least I feel responsible getting my friends home safely.


----------



## failed101 (Dec 13, 2012)

Congratulations, I guess xD.
*I wonder, what does it taste like?*


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Um yeh you don't nearly pass out from a few sips of alcohol. I think that was your mind getting the best of you. No one cares if you do or don't drink so I'm glad you're not getting sucked into peer pressure, but that was hardly a solid attempt at drinking.


----------



## Aussiery (Sep 17, 2012)

One drink wouldnt affect you like that,you would probably get more of a buzz having a can of coke.


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

A lot of people hate their first drink but due to social pressure they'll brainwash themselves into liking it. You should definitely be proud of not being part of the masses who drink alcohol just because most other people do. I have massive respect for people who don't drink.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't see the appeal of drinking. I've been so drunk that I couldn't stand. I really don't see how people can do that every weekend.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think the fainting was due to lack of oxygen or something, not the alcohol.


Yes, that's really really strange :um.



creasy said:


> lol...I think there might have been a little something more than just alcohol in that drink.


Yah or something like that.



rymo said:


> I think that was your mind getting the best of you. No one cares if you do or don't drink so I'm glad you're not getting sucked into peer pressure, but that was hardly a solid attempt at drinking.


Could be...

And yes, such a very strange incident hardly counts as actually trying it.

NOT... that I'm advocating beginning a life of drunken debauchery or anything 



Aussiery said:


> One drink wouldnt affect you like that,you would probably get more of a buzz having a can of coke.


Caffeine affects me really badly... I thought recently that somehow I'd become less sensitive to it, but yesterday I had 1 small glass of Coke and today I had a headache that I'm 95% sure was from the Coke yesterday and I also felt quite anxious earlier in that caffeine-anxiety way I get.

Not to mention the sweating it causes...

I just need to avoid it for the rest of my life I think. But I don't know what's good for me sometimes :b.



ShadyGFX said:


> I don't see the appeal of drinking. I've been so drunk that I couldn't stand. I really don't see how people can do that every weekend.


No need to ever do that though if you don't want to, even if you drink.

I'm not drinking for January. I haven't drank since NYE so that's 15 days or so.

I honestly can't say I feel any better. I don't like the feeling of drinking too often for me... such as when I've been drinking every 2 or 3 days to some degree for a little while... I think that makes me feel bad and might mess with my sleep but it's hard to say. Definitely think once a week is my kind of regularity. I don't experience a predictable loss of all anxiety when drinking, but I do enjoy it a lot sometimes and I think I need the release now and then...

Ugh, but if anyone is afraid of the time slipping away too quickly, just try giving something up for a month or something like that... you'll soon find the time last longer :yes.


----------

